# Books on Classical Music History



## WalterJ

I have become intrigued with Classical music history of late (composers, musicians, instruments, etc); can anyone recommend any good books on the subject(s)?

My apologies if this has been discussed before I am pressed for time at the moment and must sign off, I will be checking the site much more thoroughly later

Thanks
WalterJ


----------

